# έρχεται γάντι



## adber010

Hello again!

I just found a new favorite expression! I'm just a little curious how one use it. I have seen it be used as "μου έρχεται γάντι κάτι ή να κάνω κάτι" but I'm not sure if this sentence is ok "αυτό το τραγούδι έρχεται γάντι με τις μέρες μας/την εποχή μας" or is it "στις μέρες μας/στην εποχή μας"??

Cheers!


----------



## Tassos

The meaning of the initial phrase is "it's the right thing, in the right place".
If I were to use your sentence I'd choose _στις μέρες μας_ instead of _με τις μέρες μας_. But I don't think I'd use it.
This expression refers to one or multiple individuals and is always about concrete relationships indicating something new in the life of these individuals (someone buying new clothes, finding a new job, buying a new house etc).
For your sentence I'd use the verb ταιριάζει, which retains the same meaning but has a more generalised use.
(e.g. αυτό το τραγούδι ταιριάζει πολύ στην εποχή μας)


----------



## greekuser

Alternative translations would be:
is just right, is highly appropriate, fits like a glove, comes in handy


----------



## cougr

The expression "fits the bill" or the term "fits" as in "fits the times/situation" etc. could also apply depending on context.


----------



## Perseas

adber010 said:


> I just found a new favorite expression! I'm just a little curious how one use it. I have seen it be used as "μου έρχεται κάτι γάντι (ή να κάνω κάτι??)" but I'm not sure if this sentence is ok "αυτό το τραγούδι έρχεται γάντι με τις μέρες μας/την εποχή μας" or is it "στις μέρες μας/στην εποχή μας"??


There is also "πάει γάντι". Personally, I 'd use Tassos' suggestion  ("αυτό το τραγούδι ταιριάζει πολύ στην εποχή μας"), but I find this  one o.k.: "αυτό το τραγούδι πάει/έρχεται γάντι στις μέρες μας".


----------



## adber010

Ah, ok! Thanks for your help. But just to be clear, Perseas, you don't say for exemple "μου έρχεται/πάει γάντι (το) να δουλεύω πλήρες ωράριο"??


----------



## Perseas

Ah,yes! It's clear now, thanks.


----------



## Tassos

adber010 said:


> "μου έρχεται/πάει γάντι (το) να δουλεύω πλήρες ωράριο"



Just to clarify because I didn't quite understand Perseas' last post, we _do_ say that sentence, much better use of the expression than the first one.


----------



## adber010

Well, now it is twice as clear


----------

